# Any plans to add US Cellular development?



## fergusonv (Jul 4, 2012)

I am a US Cellular customer with a GS3 on pre-order. Is there any chance that it can be added to RootzWiki for support?


----------



## dhonzik (Sep 19, 2011)

I second the motion, but I believe we can use the Sprint Galaxy SIII development since it should nearly the same


----------

